# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تاثیر دروس عمومی در کنکور

## alk1370

سلام دوستان

تاثیر دروس عمومی تو کنکور تجربی زیاده؟ اگه داوطلبی مثلا عمومیهاش بالای 80 باشه و اختصاصیهاش در حد 40 تا 50 منطقه 2 تو کنکور تجربی رتبه خوبی میاره برا پزشکی!!!

یه چیزی رو شنیدم که اگه دروس عمومی رو 100 بزنی غوغا میکنه تو رتبه ات.این درسته؟ مگه ضریب اختصاصیها بالا نیست.چجوری میشه که اینقدر عمومی تاثیر بزاره

----------


## bewniii

تاثیرش زیاد هست ولی اینجوریه که شما اگه اینا رو کم بزنی خیلی میکشتت پایین
چون همه معمولا عمومیا رو معمولا بالا میزنن پس اگه کسی بالا بزنه زیاد کار متمایزی نکردی ولی اگه نزنه قشنگ گند میزنه تو تراز
و در مورد صد در صد
کلا درصد صد توی هر درسی یه تراز خیلی بالایی میده حالا هر درسی که میخوادباشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام دوستان
> 
> تاثیر دروس عمومی تو کنکور تجربی زیاده؟ اگه داوطلبی مثلا عمومیهاش بالای 80 باشه و اختصاصیهاش در حد 40 تا 50 منطقه 2 تو کنکور تجربی رتبه خوبی میاره برا پزشکی!!!
> 
> یه چیزی رو شنیدم که اگه دروس عمومی رو 100 بزنی غوغا میکنه تو رتبه ات.این درسته؟ مگه ضریب اختصاصیها بالا نیست.چجوری میشه که اینقدر عمومی تاثیر بزاره


آقاواقعاشماچرادنبال این چیزایین نتایج امسال نشون داد درصدملاک نیست شمابخونین به اندازه تلاشتون درصداتون خوب میشه مثلااگه خیلی سخت بدن میانگین درصداپایین میادبعدشمایی که مثلاقبل کنکورمیگی برم ادبیات 100بزنم باعث میشه تعدادسوالای غلطتون زیادشه خیلی ازمشاوراهم میگن قبل کنکوربه این که برم چن درصدیزنم فکرنکنین فقط براساس ضرایب ساعتای مطالعاتی تقسیم کنین

----------


## mohammad1397

> تاثیرش زیاد هست ولی اینجوریه که شما اگه اینا رو کم بزنی خیلی میکشتت پایین
> چون همه معمولا عمومیا رو معمولا بالا میزنن پس اگه کسی بالا بزنه زیاد کار متمایزی نکردی ولی اگه نزنه قشنگ گند میزنه تو تراز
> و در مورد صد در صد
> کلا درصد صد توی هر درسی یه تراز خیلی بالایی میده حالا هر درسی که میخوادباشه


درسته ریاضی فیزیک تجربی امسال هم همینطوربودقبلاانحراف ازمعیارش خیلی زیادبوداماازامسال درصدابالارفته بودودیگه مث سالای قبل کسی که رشتش ریاضی بودایناروبالامیزدوزیست کم میزدموفق نمیشد

----------


## alk1370

> آقاواقعاشماچرادنبال این چیزایین نتایج امسال نشون داد درصدملاک نیست شمابخونین به اندازه تلاشتون درصداتون خوب میشه مثلااگه خیلی سخت بدن میانگین درصداپایین میادبعدشمایی که مثلاقبل کنکورمیگی برم ادبیات 100بزنم باعث میشه تعدادسوالای غلطتون زیادشه خیلی ازمشاوراهم میگن قبل کنکوربه این که برم چن درصدیزنم فکرنکنین فقط براساس ضرایب ساعتای مطالعاتی تقسیم کنین


دیشب در مورد این بحث تو چند تا گروه تلگرام صحبت کردیم بعضیها میگفتن که عمومیهای بالا و اختصاصیهای متوسط رتبه عالی میده.میخواستم صحتش رو بدونم برا همین اینجا مطرح کردم که بچه ها تجربه بیشتری دارند. :Yahoo (16):

----------

